
Contaminant found in marijuana vaping products linked to deadly lung illnesses - AndrewBissell
https://beta.washingtonpost.com/health/2019/09/05/contaminant-found-vaping-products-linked-deadly-lung-illnesses-state-federal-labs-show
======
aphextim
They use Vitamin E in order to get the extremely potent THC levels. On some
cartridges they get 90% + which is crazy considering the most potent Marijuana
in Bud form is like 25%

Apparently that is what the main issue is that when Vitamin E vaporizes and
then cools it changes form and may be harmful.

It didn't appear to be in the flavored Nicotine juices, only in the Marijuana
concentrates.

Source:

[https://www.health.ny.gov/press/releases/2019/2019-09-05_vap...](https://www.health.ny.gov/press/releases/2019/2019-09-05_vap..).

Products to avoid:

[https://www.flickr.com/photos/nysdoh/sets/72157710703391248/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/nysdoh/sets/72157710703391248/)

reply

~~~
moate
Your first source link doesn't work.

~~~
balaksakrionon
looks like it should be:
[https://www.health.ny.gov/press/releases/2019/2019-09-05_vap...](https://www.health.ny.gov/press/releases/2019/2019-09-05_vaping.htm)

